# Brian May



## VoR (6 June 2012)

So, did anyone else get a slight feeling that the Queen 'Axe-Man' was being just a teeny bit hypocritical? Vehemently opposed to hunting, a huge supporter of animal rights, but seen at the Jubilee Concert sitting in the VIP stand grinning like the proverbial Cheshire-Cat. 

Last time I checked the Royal Family were not opposed to a bit of hunting, shooting and fishing, should he be seen celebrating such people..................perhaps it's okay for them? Or was Mr May there to convert them to his animal rights cause?


----------



## Alec Swan (6 June 2012)

May may speak with authority about music and entertainment,  and perhaps that's what he should stick too.  When he speaks of animal rights,  he seems to have little grasp of reality.

Alec.


----------



## Cop-Pop (6 June 2012)

I'm not really into hunting but I have friends who are, it's not the be all and end all of everything


----------



## marmalade76 (6 June 2012)

Alec Swan said:



			May may speak with authority about music and entertainment,  and perhaps that's what he should stick too.  When he speaks of animal rights,  he seems to have little grasp of reality.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, I am a life long Queen fan but some of the stuff he has spouted on the subject of animal rights has really made him look a tw*t.


----------



## shep3 (6 June 2012)

It is a question of when it suits. The person that riles me most is Sir Paul Mcartney, the mealy mouthed and mis-informed suddenly a country man.


----------



## VoR (6 June 2012)

Cop-Pop said:



			I'm not really into hunting but I have friends who are, it's not the be all and end all of everything 

Click to expand...

Not saying it is but I'm not sure that he does his 'ethical stance' much good by being at this event celebrating the reign of a Queen who's views are very much opposed to his own. Had he been invited and declined due to the Royal Family's supporting of 'blood sports', racing, etc he could have scored one hell of a publicity coup for and with the anti-hunt-lobby..........still would have been dubbed a tw*t with the pro-side but surely he wouldn't care about that.



marmalade76 said:



			Agree, I am a life long Queen fan but some of the stuff he has spouted on the subject of animal rights has really made him look a tw*t.
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes, Dec 8th, 1980 (the night John Lennon died actually), Queen at Wembley Arena, what a show.........still love the music, have to disagree with BM's 'politics' though


----------



## oakash (6 June 2012)

Cop-Pop said:



			I'm not really into hunting but I have friends who are, it's not the be all and end all of everything 

Click to expand...

Cop-pop,I wonder if you have ever tried to explain to a football-fan crowd that football is not the be-all and end-all of everything? Apart from no-one suggesting it was,the idea of other people wanting to impose their views on a large percentage of the population of this country, on the grounds that they know best, because they are some sort of aging and retired 'celebrity' is absolutely abhorrent to anyone who values liberty and freedom.


----------



## marmalade76 (6 June 2012)

Was Macca there too?


----------



## EAST KENT (7 June 2012)

Indeed he was,trying to sing..voice gone..and beginning to look so like Ken Dodd now,could`nt help noticeing him at the end sort of pursing his wrinkley lips like someone whose dentures were missing or loose


----------



## marmalade76 (7 June 2012)

LOL @ ken Dodd, Macca's hair does look rather wierd these days!

Anyway, he is another hypocrite!


----------



## fatpiggy (7 June 2012)

Just because someone holds strong views on something doesn't necessarily mean they automatically hate anyone who disagrees with them. I had a friend at Uni who used to target men, including married ones, and wouldn't stop until she'd had them.  I told her that I didn't agree with her on that but that didn't stop us being friends. She just knew not to tell me about her conquests.  Similarly I have easy-going views on non-whites and gay people (its no-ones fault they are born that way, or in that colour skin) but I have friends who would quite happily send everyone who isn't white "back where they came from" (???) and have all gay people put up against the nearest wall (aren't they all kiddy-fiddlers as well???).  I can't understand their attitude and equally they can't understand mine so its a draw.


----------



## combat_claire (7 June 2012)

EAST KENT said:



			Indeed he was,trying to sing..voice gone..and beginning to look so like Ken Dodd now,could`nt help noticeing him at the end sort of pursing his wrinkley lips like someone whose dentures were missing or loose

Click to expand...

Hah! Just snorted my juice out my nose laughing at this! 

Back to Brian May it keeps being suggested that his doctorate in Astrophysics qualifies him to make his erroneous statements on animal welfare issues. I have a degree in Rural Estate Management but that doesn't make me qualified to comment on matters relating to the physics of the universe!


----------



## EAST KENT (7 June 2012)

I don`t think being a brilliant song writer and guitarist qualifies dear Brian as knowledgeable on the countryside,but he is huge friends with that funny old "Sky at Night " chap..who is rabidly anti hunting..or just plain rabid ,depending on how you view him. Apparently the poor old boy cannot see well enough to look at the sky at night through his telescope anymore.Shame.


----------



## Vulpinator (7 June 2012)

Cop-Pop said:



			I'm not really into hunting but I have friends who are, it's not the be all and end all of everything 

Click to expand...

Just being stupid probably but why are you on the hunting forum ??????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## pipsqueek (8 June 2012)

marmalade76 said:



			LOL @ ken Dodd, Macca's hair does look rather wierd these days!

Anyway, he is another hypocrite!
		
Click to expand...

and he should definitely leave the greecian 2000 alone lol...makes him look even more weird!!


----------



## Moomin1 (8 June 2012)

I am dead set against drugs but many of my friends, and OH have and do take them recreationally.  I have never touched them and never will, but doesn't mean I can't be seen out with them.

I also disagree with hunting with hounds, but know many people that do or have done, yet I am still friends with them.

I don't think it's hypocritical at all - most people have the maturity to set these issues aside and get on with life peacefully.


----------



## EAST KENT (18 June 2012)

Oh Joy! A columnist in The Mail on Sunday compared Macca to Ken Dodd too.He asked if he "was alone " in thinking that.   NOOOOO


----------



## happyhunter123 (19 June 2012)

No, with such strong views, I can't see how he can stand being near people whom he probably despises. Or maybe he forgot. Just had a look at his website. His 'Lame Claims' are...well, just that. The lamest claims I've ever heard from an anti. Never seen such a misinformed nonsense in all my life


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (20 June 2012)

oakash said:



			Cop-pop,I wonder if you have ever tried to explain to a football-fan crowd that football is not the be-all and end-all of everything? Apart from no-one suggesting it was,the idea of other people wanting to impose their views on a large percentage of the population of this country, on the grounds that they know best, because they are some sort of aging and retired 'celebrity' is absolutely abhorrent to anyone who values liberty and freedom.
		
Click to expand...

this!!!

If you dont like something, dont do it yourself, but be very very careful before you decide that your view somehow trumps that of the people who do like it and do want to take part. Not sure why one view should be more important than the other, except for the concept of the 'tyranny of the majority'......


----------



## applecart14 (21 June 2012)

Ha its like Hugh Fearnley Whittinstall going on about chickens and how sad it is that they are in cages (correct) but in the next instance eating foie gras!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (21 June 2012)

What a silly OP. 

If those who disagreed with hunting stayed away from the Queen's jubilee celebrations, she would have been very lonely over that weekend.

 If we all ignored those whose opinions we don't share, our society would be a very intolerant place. As it is, the UK has a history of tolerance and living in harmony with people of different faiths, cultures and beliefs.

 The Jubilee celebrations were wonderful *because* people all over the world wished her well. Are you seriously suggesting only those who supported everything that she stands for, both constitutionally and privately, should be glad that she is our Queen ?


----------



## happyhunter123 (21 June 2012)

horserider said:



			What a silly OP. 

If those who disagreed with hunting stayed away from the Queen's jubilee celebrations, she would have been very lonely over that weekend.

 If we all ignored those whose opinions we don't share, our society would be a very intolerant place. As it is, the UK has a history of tolerance and living in harmony with people of different faiths, cultures and beliefs.

 The Jubilee celebrations were wonderful *because* people all over the world wished her well. Are you seriously suggesting only those who supported everything that she stands for, both constitutionally and privately, should be glad that she is our Queen ?
		
Click to expand...

A good point. However, knowing some of that hatred for those who go hunting that some antis seem to have you wouldn't be surprised if they didn't want to celebrate a family who have supported hunting in the past. You are completely right about tolerance- if only the whole world was like that.


----------



## VoR (6 July 2012)

horserider said:



			What a silly OP. 

If those who disagreed with hunting stayed away from the Queen's jubilee celebrations, she would have been very lonely over that weekend.

 If we all ignored those whose opinions we don't share, our society would be a very intolerant place. As it is, the UK has a history of tolerance and living in harmony with people of different faiths, cultures and beliefs.

 The Jubilee celebrations were wonderful *because* people all over the world wished her well. Are you seriously suggesting only those who supported everything that she stands for, both constitutionally and privately, should be glad that she is our Queen ?
		
Click to expand...

Interesting, 'As it is, the UK has a history of tolerance and living in harmony with people of different faiths, cultures and beliefs', I think that you may need to check your history books, not sure that British involvement in the slave-trade, the treatment of the inhabitants of countries 'occupied' under the old 'Empire', etc would necessarily agree with this, also, does the phrase,'What a silly OP', not go against your principles of tolerance and understanding a little??

'Are you seriously suggesting only those who supported everything that she stands for, both constitutionally and privately, should be glad that she is our Queen', well, I'm not too sure many anti-monarchists were celebrating, but hey-ho!

Finally, there is a massive difference in being a 'face-in-a-crowd' and being a very public figure, who has stood up and been so vehemently opposed to something and then putting yourself on view 'celebrating' someone who actually (if you believe Blair's book), actively opposed the very ban you support!!

I support hunting and the fight for repeal therefore, I would not, on principle, go along to say a LACS event or celebrate the work of one of their supporters, that doesn't stop me from accepting they have an alternative view........


----------



## soggy (9 July 2012)

Hypocrisy is rife in the world of the celebrity. Especially those that have achieved their celebrity status through the entertainment industry. 

There were a good few celebs who prostituted themselves that weekend. It wasn't just May, McCartney and Harris.

I view them all with distain. But then I view all anti's that way. Celebrity or not. Although I hold the greatest dislike for those hypocrites.


----------

